# thinning curly fur?



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Jerry is going to the groomer for the first time next Tuesday. He has curly hair on his back half and the groomer mentioned thinning his fur. Would that damage his coat? When I comb him his fur gets fluffy and long to the ground. If it is thinned would he still be fluffy or would he brush out straight? Would love to hear from anyone whose dog has this kind of coat.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My first Havanese had a fine curly coat that straightened when combed out. I think if you thin the coat out it may cause mats to develop. The shorter hairs will intertwine with longer hairs. The hair will still be fluffy, but less coat.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I was told that short hairs can cause mats, too, when I asked a groomer about thinning behind his ears. I love our poufball, but his coat around the back of his neck is incredibly dense. It’s so soft I would rather not thin it, but i’ve wondered if cutting the shape differently in that area might look better, or if I should aim for a longer or shorter length in that spot. I’m curious what other actual Havanese owners have experienced.


----------

